
Show HN: Straw Poll – a basic, real-time polling app, for thumbing up or down - mjhea0
https://github.com/mjhea0/straw-poll
======
MichaelBurge
There is already something called Straw Poll:

[http://www.strawpoll.me/](http://www.strawpoll.me/)

